

C=Hacking (C64 Hackers' Magazine) - eru
http://www.ffd2.com/fridge/chacking/

======
SwellJoe
I just bought a C64 a few weeks ago, for making chiptunes. I've been stunned
to find that new products are still being made for the platform. I bought an
internal "hard disk" that stores on an SD card, a connector for hooking it up
to a PC via serial port with disk management software for Windows, and a MIDI
interface with several applications to make the C64 act as a bassline synth,
drum machine, etc. All newly manufactured stuff. It's astonishing the life
these old boxes have in them, due to the tenacity of people who enjoy
tinkering with them.

Anyway, since I'm having fun tinkering with old machines lately, this is
relevant to my interests.

------
coglethorpe
I still remember the day that I had to let my C64 go. I held onto it long
after I bought a "real" PC. I finally put it into the Goodwill donation
center, hoping it would find a better home, and tried to not shed a tear as I
walked away.

------
eru
Welcome to the cutting edge.

[The magazine's subtitle.]

